# Major Stephane Bilodeau R22eR 25 Feb 2019



## Strike (28 Feb 2019)

BILODEAU, STÉPHANE (JOSEPH) -With a warrior spirit showing great courage, Stéphane, age 49 passed away at Providence Care Hospital on February 25, 2019 surrounded by the love of family and friends. He was a loving and devoted husband of 23 years to his best friend and soul mate Joanne Bilodeau (Letain). Beloved father of his pride and joy, Veronika and Nikolas. He is survived by his parents Lise and Guy, stepmother Reine, brother Patrick (Josée) and step-brothers Denis (Élise) and Éric (Denis). He will also be greatly missed by his brothers-inlaw and sisters-in-law and many nieces and nephews. Stéphane proudly served his country with honour as an Infantry Officer with the R22R in the Canadian Armed Forces for over 32 years. Family and friends will be received at JAMES REID FUNERAL HOME, 1900 John Counter Blvd on Friday, March 1 from 5-8 pm. A funeral service to celebrate Stéphane's life will be held at St. Joseph's Catholic Church, 392 Palace Rd on Saturday, March 2 at 1:00 p.m. As an expression of sympathy, memorial donations to the Boys and Girls Club of Kingston would be greatly appreciated. Je me souviens.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Feb 2019)

RIP, Bil....your character and sense of humour will be sorely missed.  _Je me souviens_


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Feb 2019)

RIP sir


----------



## AbdullahD (28 Feb 2019)

May he rest in peace


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Feb 2019)

Having worked with and for this man at CAFSAC for several years, I learned a deep respect for him as a thoughtful yet decisive officer.

I knew he was ill, but was unaware of the severity.

Damn.  We lost a good man.

Rest peacefully.  Je me souviens.


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Feb 2019)

https://jamesreidfuneralhome.com/tribute/details/1041/St-phane-Bilodeau/add-condolence.html#content-start

There is a place to add an online condolence note for any who knew him.


----------

